# Full Metal Tank



## DaveH (14/11/17)

I have a metal tank I was wondering what can I fill it full of to make it lighter (less heavy).

PS it's a riddle 

Dave


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

DaveH said:


> I have a metal tank I was wondering what can I fill it full of to make it lighter (less heavy).
> 
> PS it's a riddle
> 
> Dave


Helium?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (14/11/17)

holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DaveH (14/11/17)

GregF said:


> holes



Well done @GregF 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (15/11/17)

filling it with butane could turn it into a lighter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

